

The Ouya debate: Who really wants indie gaming hardware? - fullfilldreams
http://avesom.com/the-ouya-debate-who-really-wants-indie-gaming-hardware/

======
OzzyOsbourne
I think this article's headline is a little misplaced. The massive backing
given to Ouya on Kickstarter in such a short time period is testament to the
sheer volume of people who want indie gaming hardware. Gamers aren't going to
throw around terms like 'saturated market' and 'product differentiation' when
a $99 game console comes out.

